# Unlock Nokia 6300 phone



## Happy Girl (12 Aug 2011)

My son has broken his phone & his pal has given him an old Nokia 6300 phone to use. Problem is its on the vodafone network & my son is with meteor. Is there any cheap or better still free way to unlock the phone.


----------



## PaddyBloggit (12 Aug 2011)

I've used this crowd:

http://www.unlocking.com/Phones-We-Unlock.html

(No connection)


*Edit:*

This is the last crowd I dealt with:

http://www.mobilecode.co.uk/

I had my code within 24 hours. Cost approx €20 to unlock.


----------



## alexandra123 (12 Aug 2011)

Get the pal to contact Vodafone and they should be able to unlock it for you. They will do it free of charge , but they might not give you the code straight away.


If any of you are already on the vodafone network, then just get them to ring up. I dont think it has to be the original owner.


----------



## Guest105 (12 Aug 2011)

Happy Girl said:


> My son has broken his phone & his pal has given him an old Nokia 6300 phone to use. Problem is its on the vodafone network & my son is with meteor. Is there any cheap or better still free way to unlock the phone.



A tip I learned on AAM is to ring Meteor and tell them you want the unlocking code for the phone as you are going to another country for a couple of months and you want to be able to use a local sim card.


----------



## alexandra123 (13 Aug 2011)

> A tip I learned on AAM is to ring Meteor and tell them you want the unlocking code for the phone as you are going to another country for a couple of months and you want to be able to use a local sim card.


 
Th above will only work, if you contact the originator of the phone lock. Meteor can only unlock phones locked by meteor, vodafone can only unlock phones locked by vodafone. Meteor should not have the unlock code for a vodafone lock. They will have an unlock code for that phone, but it wont work - as it is not the vodafone unlock number.


----------



## Guest105 (13 Aug 2011)

alexandra123 said:


> Th above will only work, if you contact the originator of the phone lock. Meteor can only unlock phones locked by meteor, vodafone can only unlock phones locked by vodafone. Meteor should not have the unlock code for a vodafone lock. They will have an unlock code for that phone, but it wont work - as it is not the vodafone unlock number.



you are correct I meant to say contact vodafone


----------



## DrMoriarty (13 Feb 2012)

I've used the third option described here without any difficulties, but your mileage may vary. I think it only works with the older dc4-type 'phones (of which the 6300 is one).


----------



## mark1 (11 Mar 2012)

DrMoriarty said:


> I've used the third option described here without any difficulties, but your mileage may vary. I think it only works with the older dc4-type 'phones (of which the 6300 is one).



Used this option yesterday, worked first time, cost nothing, thank you very much


----------

